# stud service



## Guest (Mar 21, 2013)

what are is a reasonable charge for stud service for Nigerian dwarf


----------



## hallsthirdacrefarm (Mar 30, 2011)

I pay $50 for registered...but not champions


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

It depends...but I think around $100-200 is about average. Most breeders with registered, quality stock don't allow stud service though for herd health reasons.


----------



## Axykatt (Feb 1, 2013)

KW Farms said:


> It depends...but I think around $100-200 is about average. Most breeders with registered, quality stock don't allow stud service though for herd health reasons.


I have a closed herd. If I keep my animals tested and up-to-date on vaccines does that make a difference? I, of course, would only be interested in breeding with other tested animals, but if you are raising $500+ pedigree animals one would think you'd test and inoculate regularly.

Stud fees do depend on the quality buck and whether or not he's papered, tested, etc.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

depends on the goat its 30-100 here.


----------



## Guest (Mar 22, 2013)

Thanks all, gives me a good idea


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

$50-$150 is what I usually see in my area, for driveway breedings.


----------



## Guest (Apr 11, 2013)

Thanks to all of you
I have decided to purchase a nice healthy buck so I can have more control of my heard. I plan on getting another doe and buck that are non related but I'm concerned about having 2 bucks on the same pin. Will they fight? And should they be seperated??


----------



## NavaBoerFarm (Dec 15, 2012)

Having two bucks in a pen is perfectly fine as long as the pen is good in size. Having lone bucks can cause them to become sour and aggressive. They need company. I keep wethers or other bucks with our buck and they all get along fine. Maybe they get pushy at feeding time a little but its better than keeping them alone.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

I think there are 7 bucks in the pen where I board my buck currently. It's not an issue


----------



## Guest (Apr 11, 2013)

Thank you so much


----------

